
Medical doctor for #slack teams - antorobin
https://www.icliniq.com/apps/slack
======
dhruvsuyam
Hi Everyone,

The idea to make an app on slack to access icliniq's medical second opinion
services is based on the belief that "messaging app as a platform" is the
future. Slack is more than an app and essentially a community.

We are really excited to say that we are the FIRST in the world to do this on
slack.

We are looking to launch on product hunt soon. We are looking forward for your
comments and feedbacks to improve our product before launch. :)

------
dhruvsuyam
Well. It looks like OUR slack bot was posted way too early even before the
early crowd gets on board. :) Anyways we have got the feedback we need to get.
Will work to improve the product soon. Especially to role out the enterprise
version.

------
vkris
You guys are making doctors pervasive, which is super cool. However, I'm
concerned about my privacy when getting in touch with slack rather than may be
get in touch with you secretly!!

~~~
dhruvsuyam
Good question, vkris. Actually the replies come on your personal "slackbot".
So its completely secure and private as no one in your company or team can see
it. To answer your question in simple words, this is indeed a SECRET way to
get in touch with doctors.

------
naveenieus
Pretty straightforward approach technically..!!

~~~
dhruvsuyam
Yes. But the concept is unique we suppose. :)

~~~
naveenieus
Oh yes.. I presume first of it's kind in medical consulting implementing
slack... Correct me if I'm wrong..

